# 1976 Catalina 27 head and holding tank replacement



## mickeyd101 (Feb 26, 2017)

Would love to hear tips from anyone that has rebuilt head on Catalina 27(#2277 is what I have)


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

Did not do the tank replacement myself but the PO had a good simple setup (I had #2777 - traditional layout). Holding tank was under the front half of the starboard settee, which makes a very short run from the head down. That means no low spots in the hose to collect stuff and smell. Pumpout goes straight up to the deck fitting-again a short run. He had plugged the overboard discharge through-hull (illegal most places anyway). I think this would be much easier than trying to put something under the V-berth. And you'll save a lot of trouble and skinned fingers if you take the head out before you try to replace any of the internals.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

^^^This.


----------

